# Old Roadmaster Bike - $425 (tampa Fl)



## jacob9795 (Aug 3, 2016)

May be worth a look:
https://tampa.craigslist.org/hil/atq/5699542058.html


----------



## BLWNMNY (Aug 17, 2016)

Those are not easy to find complete.


----------



## gymmanager (Aug 17, 2016)

jacob9795 said:


> May be worth a look:
> https://tampa.craigslist.org/hil/atq/5699542058.html
> 
> View attachment 346712



That's a good price on a nice looking bike. Too bad we're stuck out here in Cali...


----------



## schwinnguyinohio (Aug 17, 2016)

Isn't that same bike that was on here last week


----------



## fordmike65 (Aug 17, 2016)

CL seller probably forgot to delete listing


----------



## jacob9795 (Aug 17, 2016)

I would love to have one of these bikes!  TheFizzer bought this one.....I think


----------



## BLWNMNY (Aug 20, 2016)

It's on it's way to Stockton, Calif now.


----------



## jacob9795 (Aug 20, 2016)

BLWNMNY said:


> It's on it's way to Stockton, Calif now.




Cool! I look forward to seeing it at one of the big rides. This air is terrible on my sinuses. I wish our state wasn't on fire.


----------



## BLWNMNY (Aug 20, 2016)

I here you, I'm gonna give it a good cleaning when I get it. I'm sure it's gonna be in line for some new rubber, think'n Repop US Royal chain tread Whitewalls are in order.


----------



## CrazyDave (Aug 20, 2016)

Nice scoop!  Took you long enough?!


----------



## jacob9795 (Aug 20, 2016)

Yup, those would look great. I had trouble finding some though. I called Memory Lane and they were out of stock.


----------



## BLWNMNY (Aug 20, 2016)

CrazyDave said:


> Nice scoop!  Took you long enough?!



Ha!Ha! I lucked out big time, Perfect timing I guess man. Never thought I'd ever have an original one!


----------



## gymmanager (Aug 20, 2016)

BLWNMNY said:


> It's on it's way to Stockton, Calif now.



Congratulations. Great deal on a nice bike. I hope to see it in person one day.


----------

